# Traveling in/out of Canada?



## dlawson (Sep 24, 2005)

We're going to be traveling in and out of Canada in the same day and we're trying to find out as much as we can. We'll be headed for upstate New York but will be in Canada for about 300 miles or so. We'll also be traveling with three dogs - all have rabies shots and signed papers from the vet. We're concerned whether the people food or dog food we have on board will be a problem. Would hate to have anything confiscated.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 24, 2005)

Traveling in/out of Canada?

I would like to know also about traveling in the Niagara Falls area.  You used to be able to move across the border with just a few questions answered.  What do you have to go through now?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2005)

Traveling in/out of Canada?

We went into Canada thru Niagara Falls last year and only had to show our drivers license. I think you have to have a Passport now. Not positive. And of course no alcohol or firearms.


----------



## dlawson (Sep 25, 2005)

Traveling in/out of Canada?

UPDATE - Here's some information we've learned in the last few days.
* You must have a passport to enter/leave Canada. A US driver's license is no longer considered adequate for identification.
* For any pets traveling with you, you must have a current, signed document from your vet certifing rabies vacination.
* Canada may confiscate your dog foor or cat food.
* They may also confiscate much of your food such as fruits, vegies, and meat.
* We've talked with people that had significant delays coming through Canadian customs i.e. 5-10 hours, while being questioned, their motor home searched and torn apart, and pets being held and not allowed to cross the border until lawyers interviened.
* We've hear that no matter what you're told at one border crossing, the rules most likely will be different at the next.

Since we travel in the motor home with a fully stocked kitchen and larder, two Great Danes and a Westy we've decided it's not worth it to travel through Candada...we'll make our route south of the border.

If anyone has information to the contrary we'd love to hear it since we would really love to travel through Canada. But the delays and problems with a motor home may not be worth it for this trip.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 25, 2005)

Traveling in/out of Canada?

When we went to Canada, in June of this year, we went through International Falls, MN. We had to have certified copies of our birth certificates and our driverâ€™s license, that's it. They did not look in our 38-foot travel trailer going into Canada. Of course, we did have our Military Base sticker on our truck and disabled Veterans plates on our truck, but I don't know that Canada knows what any of that is anyway. Coming back into the U.S., they had us drive very slowly through a big building then said okay! They didn't go in the trailer either. So, I could only conclude that they maybe used some sort of x-ray or heat-reading equipment just looking for body heat or something. Who knows? All I know is that I could have had my trailer full of whatever, and it would not have made a bit of difference.


----------



## Gogama RV Park (Sep 27, 2005)

Traveling in/out of Canada?

I have talked with american hunters. As long as you have all your documentation, pets, firearms, etc. you will not have any problems. Not having your proper documents invites long waits...........in both directions.  
Get up here and enjoy the scenery.......


----------



## Kirk (Sep 28, 2005)

Traveling in/out of Canada?

dlawson,
Where ever did you get that information? We have friends who just got back from Canada a few days ago. I happen to know that they do not have passports. I believe that they were in Canada for about two months, although I don't know exactly. They did say that in route into Canada they spent about 20 minutes in passing through customs and were searched. They indicated that the officer was courteous, but brusk and professional. Upon their return they indicated that it took less than five minutes to pass back into the USA. They did have their cat with them and from what they said they did carry proof of shots and such but were not asked for it. They had a great time and we plan to go up next summer!


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 29, 2005)

Traveling in/out of Canada?

quote:_Originally posted by dlawson_

We're going to be traveling in and out of Canada in the same day and we're trying to find out as much as we can. We'll be headed for upstate New York but will be in Canada for about 300 miles or so. We'll also be traveling with three dogs - all have rabies shots and signed papers from the vet. We're concerned whether the people food or dog food we have on board will be a problem. Would hate to have anything confiscated.


Do what we did before going; call the Canadian Embassy. They have the ultimate 'last word' on what is actually needed to travel in Canada. Their office hours are 9 to 4 Monday through Friday. (I believe this is CST) The number is (202) 682-1740.

Happy Trails!


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 29, 2005)

Traveling in/out of Canada?

Here's the link for a passport if you want to go that route.

http://travel.state.gov/passport/get/first/first_832.html


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 29, 2005)

Traveling in/out of Canada?

I don't believe passports are required until 2007. :bleh:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 29, 2005)

Traveling in/out of Canada?

We went to get ours today and the PO lady said that they are needed starting next year. We decided to just bite the bullet and go ahead and get them anyway since sooner or later they will be needed. For both of us the total was $134 made out to Passport Services and $90 to the Postmaster (gotta get there piece of the pie too   . So $112 per person now.  :dead:


----------

